# Brine as a de-icer?



## Lcmains1 (Jan 13, 2014)

we make a 23% brine that we pre treat large parking lots with. Its been very effective when we use rock salt after we plow. I was wondering if anyone uses it to de-ice AFTER plowing if temps were 20 degrees or higher.

Anyone tried it? What kind of results?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

In my experience it will get the job done but I feel rock salt is more effective. It all depends on how clean the lot is after you plow also. I like to lay down a light coat of rock salt then spray over it with the salt brine to speed things up a bit.


----------



## bsrservices1 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am also interested in salt brine as a post de icer. Some people claim it doesn't work some say that's all they do. I'm just curious as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Everyone uses brine as a deicer.


----------



## bsrservices1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Everyone pre treats, but what will 23% do as a post treat? Some people say its great some say you need to mix calcium with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not everyone pretreats.

Everyone DOES use brine as a deicer.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;2104450 said:


> Not everyone pretreats.
> 
> Everyone DOES use brine as a deicer.


So what are you saying Mark ??? That solid we are putting down is dissolving and making brine ???


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Hint. Think about how salt works?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EJK2352;2105217 said:


> So what are you saying Mark ??? That solid we are putting down is dissolving and making brine ???


Whew, someone gets ut.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Masssnowfighter;2104199 said:


> In my experience it will get the job done but I feel rock salt is more effective. It all depends on how clean the lot is after you plow also. I like to lay down a light coat of rock salt then spray over it with the salt brine to speed things up a bit.


I would have to agree with Masssnow. We make use regular brine only for pre-treating before storms and is less expensive and cleaner then dumping rock salt everywhere. We also pre-treat with 90/10 with added calcium and it work even better, but is just a more corrosive solution. We also De-Ice with 90/10 right after we plow and have a very clean lot and very happy customers the following day. This last storm we started mixing in a more environmentally safe solution in with our Brine per customer request and it worked better than all of them pre-treating and post treating, but is a bit more $$.

I would not recommend just using regular 23% Brine for de-icing, just not enough residual and power there if you are not mixing with another product to blend in and have more melting power.

Hope this helps


----------



## Angel (Oct 23, 2009)

can you share what the new more environmentally friendly liquid was?
Thanks


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

IBG Magic Liquid


----------



## VS Innovation (Feb 9, 2016)

Lcmains1;2104102 said:


> we make a 23% brine that we pre treat large parking lots with. Its been very effective when we use rock salt after we plow. I was wondering if anyone uses it to de-ice AFTER plowing if temps were 20 degrees or higher.
> 
> Anyone tried it? What kind of results?


Our company has been using liquids as our only means of de-icing for four years now (pre and post treat). We have found it to be equally as effective as rock salt, with a lower costs, quicker results, and happier customers.

We always apply liquid after we plow. We also use our sprayers to melt off small amounts of snow that are not worth plowing (an 1" or less). We also utilize liquid to keep the driving lanes clear during daytime snowfalls.

In temperatures above 20 degrees, we will post treat our accounts with straight brine at 23.3% with an application rate of 80-90 gallons per acre. When temperatures fall below 20 degrees, we will spray a 90/10 calcium chloride blend. The calcium chloride we use has corrosion inhibitors and beat juice added to it (the beat juice makes the solution sticky for better adhesion to the pavement). We have noticed very little corrosion on our trucks over the past 4 years.

We have even found ourselves having to spray in temperatures as low as -20. During these times we use an 80/20 blend. Our accounts melt off slower, but are still in much better shape than our competitors who spread rock salt in those temperatures.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

VS Innovation;2119078 said:


> Our company has been using liquids as our only means of de-icing for four years now (pre and post treat). We have found it to be equally as effective as rock salt, with a lower costs, quicker results, and happier customers.
> 
> We always apply liquid after we plow. We also use our sprayers to melt off small amounts of snow that are not worth plowing (an 1" or less). We also utilize liquid to keep the driving lanes clear during daytime snowfalls.
> 
> ...


VS

We have very similiar ways of using liquids and have learned from some helpful guys on here in the past couple years and a lot of testing ourselves. We dont use much regular brine for treating, either use calcium blend for burning off or now IBG Magic Liquid for low corrosion accounts, sidewalks and pretreating, best thing we have found yet. When there is a temp drop overnight, we are now turning to IBG treated Salt and not have to worry about return of ice in the AM.


----------

